# Removing aluminum gauling from a tap or steel bolt



## Philipintexas (Nov 18, 2012)

If you ever have this happen, tapping too fast or not enough lub., or a seized bolt with alum welded into the threads, it can easily be removed with muratic acid. The acid will disolve aluminum in a couple minutes without any effect on steel, just do it outside where you can't breath the fumes and wear eye protection.


----------



## MuellerNick (Nov 18, 2012)

General wisdom is to use caustic soda. Muriatic acid attacks iron.


Nick


----------



## rkepler (Nov 18, 2012)

MuellerNick said:


> General wisdom is to use caustic soda. Muriatic acid attacks iron.



Agreed.  It also causes hydrogen embrittlement which would weaken teeth on taps, etc.  You can bake it out but using lye works as well and doesn't cause the problem.


----------



## Philipintexas (Nov 18, 2012)

Caustic sode (DRANO) works also, I didn't have any so Iused muratic acid. The brief exposure doesn't seem to have any adverse affect, I should add, wash with water afterwards and oil to prevent rust.


----------



## hacklordsniper (Dec 6, 2012)

I clean my taps with compressed air with an oiler open. It always manages to get the aluminium bits pressed in the thread and lubes my tap so it does not rust.


----------

